# BMQ at ALDERSHOT, NS - 31 January 2022.



## FMAND (28 Dec 2021)

HI, anyone going for BMQ in ALDERSHOT on 31 January 2022.


----------



## Dhawse6717 (28 Dec 2021)

Hi yes I am going to aldershot on the 31st. See you there! 

My sc is : don_6717 if you wanna talk more!


----------



## Dexterfunk (1 Jan 2022)

See you there boys! Sc  : dexterfunk


----------



## Dhawse6717 (1 Jan 2022)

Added you!


----------

